# magic flower?



## lkrus (Jun 9, 2013)

I have several plants along my fence that right now 
They are just long slender blades , then come late summer 
The foliage dies off and a long straight stem shoots up about
3ft and puts on a pink flower.... Any idea what is?


----------



## rkgjl (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like Naked Ladies. There's something like 3 or 4 of the flowers at the top of a long stem right?


----------



## lkrus (Jun 9, 2013)

That's it! I googled pictures of them and that's what I have 
Thanks a bunch


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

We always call these surprise lilys.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

We have 'em too, was told 'surprise lilies' but whatever they are beautiful!


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

I like Naked Ladies. I've had hundreds. They're always a pleasant surprise, and those pearly frosty pink petals, like frosted icing, look delicious.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We called them Magic Lilies.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

My great granny called them resurrection lilies. She said it was because you thought the plant died and then "surprise"! Id love to have some now.


----------

